# 3fe beans



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

I was kindly given a bag of 3fe roasted beans for Christmas this year. They are El Salvador finca Argentina Los Mangos washed. Roast wise is say they're similar to what you'd expect from hasbean. I've been brewing these beans in aeropress, v60 and chemex. To me they make an incredibly sweet cup of coffee. The first mouthful out of every brew has been sweet caramel and milk chocolate followed by a fruit flavour with a nice amount of acidity. Not overpowering. They seem to only be selling in shops at present or you can subscribe to a monthly bag for a year of you live in Ireland/Northern Ireland. Based on the quality of these beans I'm very tempted to subscribe.


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Do it...do it!! That way when I come over again in May I can taste some more!


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

c_squared said:


> Do it...do it!! That way when I come over again in May I can taste some more!


Have you cracked yours yet?


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Not yet, wanted to make sure the machine was still working


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

c_squared said:


> Not yet, wanted to make sure the machine was still working


Get them open and get your brew on.


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Tomorrow morning, that's when I'm going to open them


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

Neill said:


> I was kindly given a bag of 3fe roasted beans for Christmas this year. They are El Salvador finca Argentina Los Mangos washed. Roast wise is say they're similar to what you'd expect from hasbean.


I thought they did get their beans from Has Bean . . .

Report back when you taste.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

CoffeeDiva said:


> I thought they did get their beans from Has Bean . . .


They used to but now roast their own


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Are the green from Has Bean?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Effectively yes. Steve will have business involvement


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Effectively yes. Steve will have business involvement


Although I think some of the coffees will be exclusive to 3fe, I don't think the Los mangos was available roasted by hasbean.


----------

